# Install Epson LQ 570+ Printer On Win XP Computer



## garymatt (Nov 17, 2007)

I need to Install an Epson LQ 570+ Printer on a Computer running Win XP. I have downloaded the Driver from Epson (epson10752.exe) but also understand that win XP already has a driver for this printer included. Can anyone tell me which driver I would be better off using?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF, the Epson driver would be the prefered one over the generic driver from XP. While the generic driver should allow you to print, any special functions and such may or may not be supported by the generic driver.


----------



## mohmmad (Jun 18, 2008)

epson 570+ setup please


----------

